

Instagram Wanted $2 Billion From Facebook, And Here’s Why - evolution
http://www.cultofmac.com/161427/instagram-wanted-2-billion-from-facebook-and-heres-why/

======
mobila
Acquiring Instagram, Facebook increases its potential attractiveness in the
photos online domain that has shown interest since the beginning of 2011, when
its first offers were rejected.

At the time Instagram had only 5 employees and more than seven million users,
but shortly after he entered the service on a remarkable upward curve, which
allowed this year to negotiate the sale of a privileged position.

